
Chris DeWolfe’s MindJolt Expands Gaming Empire; Buys SGN And Hallpass Media - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/18/chris-dewolfes-mindjolt-expands-gaming-empire-buys-sgn-and-hallpass-media/
======
Kitco
SGN raised $17M. MindJolt raised $22M and is profitable. So knowing that, how
much was SGN really bought for? Can't see MindJolt paying a huge amount, but
then again I don't know. Thoughts?

------
kloncks
Quote of the day. Hearing MySpace's Founder/Ex-CEO talking about how his focus
is building successful Facebook apps:

 _“We want to create hits on Facebook, mobile and the web,” DeWolfe explains.
“That’s direction we’re going in.”_

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Everyone's one-time friend, Tom, seems to spend a lot of time on Twitter and
Facebook these days:
<http://twitter.com/#!/myspacetom/status/47005131086106624>

The writing's on the wall for MySpace. Simple as that.

